# Shelf life of lard?



## wednesday2004 (May 22, 2005)

What is the shelf life of lard? I don't know anyone in real life that uses it so I don't have anyone to ask. I bought it for the first time and it says it doesn't need to be refrigerated but I don't know how fast I can use it up.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

about 4-6 months on the shelf, 9-12 months in the fridge, and about 2 years frozen.
but that is jsut a rough estimate.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen* 
about 4-6 months on the shelf, 9-12 months in the fridge, and about 2 years frozen.
but that is jsut a rough estimate.

Is it hydrogenated? This is what makes it "shelf stable".
We stear clear of this kind, and render our own.
Its packed into pint jars, and then frozen for up to a year, if we have that much to last that long.
The tallow we got from US Wellness Beef, comes in quart size containers, and its kept in the freezer as well.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, first thing to do is smell it, see if it's still any good to begin with. I've bought lard in the past that was bad upon opening.

Once you open it, I'd keep it refrigerated.

I render my own, heat pack it in canning jars and store it in the pantry for 6 months and it's been fine, but once I open it, it goes into the fridge.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I've kept mine in the fridge for quite a few months (maybe 4?) at a time. I keep the extra frozen. No troubles yet.

Aven


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Why are lard and tallow different than something like coconut oil or palm shortening?


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Why are lard and tallow different than something like coconut oil or palm shortening?

They are animal fats


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
They are animal fats









Yes







but I guess I'm not making the obvious leap as to why room-temp storage is okay for coconut oil and palm shortening and not rendered lard or tallow.


----------



## hummingmom (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't find a reference for this right now, but here's how I heard it explained by some WAPF/PPNF approved nutritionist or other:

Grass-fed lard or beef tallow has high levels of vitamin E and other antioxidants. Over time, these get used up in protecting the fat from oxidation, so it becomes somewhat less nutritious, even though it's still perfectly usable. Once the antioxidants are all used up, it will become rancid. This will all happen more quickly at warmer temperatures, if the containers aren't sealed, etc.

The fat from grain-fed animals is lower in antioxidants, so it doesn't last very long, especially at room temperature. That's why the manufacturers started hydrogenating it, or adding BHA/BHT.

I don't know what the difference is with the plant fats. Are they more completely saturated, maybe?


----------

